# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine aktivnosti >  A Dubrovnik???

## abonjeko

Svi uporno govore kako je Dubrovnik divan i krasan grad samo ja ne vidim nigdje nista organiziranih tecajeva.i ljudi koji bi eventualno dosli nesto ispredavati. I nama ovdje treba edukacija!!!!!  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## nikolinaa

Potpisujem bonjeko   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## zrinka

abonjekno na kakve tecajeve mislis?
edukacija trudnica ili?

----------


## katajina

Vjerojatno misli na tečajeve općenito! Trudnice, roditelji, autosjedalice, dojenje,sve bi nam dobro došlo!
Primjera radi, nedavno je jednom dubrovačkom ginekologu rodila žena a on kupuje adaptirano! Što da očekujemo od "običnih" žena? Postoji tečaj za trudnice nakon kojeg se ljekarna napuni trudnica koje za "svaki slučaj" kupuju bočice, varalice i čajiće. Jučer sam jednu mamu 5-mjesečnog dječaka odvratila od kupovine adaptiranog! Do sada samo doji ali je mislila da mu treba malo "pojačat" jer ima male grudi (dijete joj super napreduje, doji na zahtjev)! Inače mi se učinila dosta informirana  !

----------


## zrinka

ako se uclanite u rodi i zavrsite rodinu edukaciju za dojenje, nadjete prostor i budete imali volje, mozete odrzavati tecajeve za trudnice o dojenju, autosjedalicama (ako zavrsite edukaciju za autosjedalice ) i sl...

i roda je pocela tako, s par ljudi, krenete pomalo....

mozete se povezati s nekim klubom trudnica ako ag dolje ima...

i nas je u splitu u pocetku bilo dvije, tri pa s vremenom nas je vise, pocnete organizirati akcije, skupite jos kojeg clana koji se zeli aktivirati i tako to krene....mogucnosti su velike....

jako bi voljela da nam jug hrvatske zazivi u rodinom duhu (i ja sam porijeklom iz najjuznije zupanije)

mi vam mozemo pomoci koliko budemo mogle, prosle godine je par roda organiziralo pregled autosjedlica u dubrovniku, dosle su dolje ali morate shvatiti da mi sve imamo obitelj, mau djecu, posao i nije nam lako uvijek biti dostupne i ici po mjestima u hrvatskoj i o svom vlastitom trosku....
zbilja radimo koliko mozemo, ali nabolje je da se ekipa iz grada skupi pa se educira i pocne raditi sama, a mi smo tu za pomoc...

nadam se da ce se broj roda u dubrovniku povecati (sjecam se da su dobrovcanke jedne godine slavile i tjedan dojenja na stradunu)....

sretno i tu smo za pitanja daljnja  :Smile:

----------


## Mala

ajmo dubrovčanke.  :D  

organizirajte se i krenite

----------


## sis

> Primjera radi, nedavno je jednom dubrovačkom ginekologu rodila žena a on kupuje adaptirano! Što da očekujemo od "običnih" žena?


Nemojmo tako. U Du rodilištu zaista inzistiraju na dojenju i po cijenu dehidracije novorođenčeta. A možda je gđa. supruga u febri pa mora preskočiti dojenje koji put...

----------


## ivana7997

za vrijeme 'febre' normalno se moze dojiti.

----------


## zrinka

ma kako cujem DU rodiliste je dosta dobro, ima cak i rooming in, zar ne....
organiziraju li se kakvi tecajevi za trudnice?

----------


## Arijana

Ima tečaj za trudnice, ali htjela bih se nadovezati na to "forsiranje" dojenja... To jest točno da neće olako dati bočicu i uporno ponavljaju da se treba dojiti.., ali kad nekome zapne nisu baš od prevelike pomoći.
Prije 4 godine sam imala "problema" jer mi mlijeko nije nadolazilo, a M. je uporno plakala, jedna divna sestra se stvarno potrudila da se ne predam olako (iako nisam imala namjeru) i da mi pokaže, objasni, pruži podršku..., tako sam stekla dojam da su stvarno super sve u rodilištu.

Ali.. nakon drugog poroda, druge su i sestre.., moj N. je dojio svako sat i nikad nije plakao, one su komentirale da kad tako često doji da je gladan i da mu ipak dam adaptirano  :/ . Nisam mogla vjerovat, ja bila oduševljena što tako lijepo papa, jer sam znala da će mi i prije mlijeko nadoć, kao što je i bilo.. već drugu noć sam mislila da ću puknut od navale mlijeka.
Jedna cura koja je bila s nama u sobi nije znala što i kako, a mala joj je non-stop plakala. One su je pilile kako mora dojit, ali nisu se baš pretrgle da joj neke stvari objasni... srećom, ja sam bila tu (koje li skromnosti   :Wink:  ) i nakon puno problema na kraju je dojila sasvim normalno.

----------


## Asimon

Kad sam ja rodila nije bilo mogućnosti da MM bude sa monom na porodu jer nisu imali paravane za odjeljivanje rodilja u rađaoni. Je li se to promijenilo?

----------


## zrinka

tko vodi tecaj za trudnice?

----------


## Arijana

Asimon, nije se promijeni, što ne znaš koliko su paravani skupi  :Laughing:  

Zrinka, tečaj vodi šef ginekologije i glavna sestra, te fizioterapeutkinja.

----------


## Asimon

Aha, onda o loptama, stolčičima kadama i sličnim "bezvezarijama" ne moramo ni razmišljati...

----------


## Arijana

Što bi ti, državu na prosjački štap   :Laughing:

----------


## apricot

> o loptama, stolčičima kadama i sličnim "bezvezarijama" ne moramo ni razmišljati...


pa nije rodilište skladište namještaja!

----------


## Asimon

A ni hodat ne daju....

----------


## katajina

Ma kakva podrška dojenju...Rekla mi je jedna sestra da dam maloj čaja da mi se bradavice "odmore".
Moja mala je gubila na težini, prešla je granicu od 10%, mene je samo na večernjem kupanju sestra mrtva-ozbiljna pitala da je li ja dijete hranim! Onako ti bubne ispred deset drugih mama da s tobom i tvojim djetetom nešto nije u redu (tad nisam znala da je do 10% često normalan gubitak). Srećom sam sa sobom nosila hrpu isprintanih tekstova s portala o dojenju, izdajanju, problemima i sl. I evo nas samo zahvaljujući ovom forumu "tek" deset i po mjeseci dojimo. U mob-u sam imala i još imam Rodin SOS telefon (za svaki slučaj).
Htjela sam reći da bi moglo biti puuuuno gore, rooming-in je super, a i čula sam da su neke super sestre baš tad bile na godišnjem. Potencijala ima, rodilište teži da dobije titulu baby friendly. Oni žele slijediti "trend" očeva na porodu, ne žele biti zadnji u Hr. Druga je stvar što na sastancima tu ideju ismijavaju do bola pa je tako i odgađaju.

----------


## Arijana

> Oni žele slijediti "trend" očeva na porodu, ne žele biti zadnji u Hr. Druga je stvar što na sastancima tu ideju ismijavaju do bola pa je tako i odgađaju.


A ja sam čula na tečaju, a i od ginekologa da baš i nemaju previše zahtjeva za prisutvo očeva na porodu. Čak su nam i na tečaju rekli ako želimo da muževi budu s nama da to rečemo, kao ako budemo dovoljno glasne prije će se nešto učinit, nego kad nitko ništa ne traži.

----------


## Asimon

je, to su rekli i nama 2004.

----------


## zrinka

> katajina prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  Oni žele slijediti "trend" očeva na porodu, ne žele biti zadnji u Hr. Druga je stvar što na sastancima tu ideju ismijavaju do bola pa je tako i odgađaju.
> 
> 
> A ja sam čula na tečaju, a i od ginekologa da baš i nemaju previše zahtjeva za prisutvo očeva na porodu. Čak su nam i na tečaju rekli ako želimo da muževi budu s nama da to rečemo, kao ako budemo dovoljno glasne prije će se nešto učinit, nego kad nitko ništa ne traži.


potpuno isto su tvrdili za split
a ovdje guzvara sad, vec 500 muzeva i vise, sa zenama na porodu....
i sad im je drago....

pritisnite  :Smile:

----------


## sis

> Ima tečaj za trudnice, ali htjela bih se nadovezati na to "forsiranje" dojenja... To jest točno da neće olako dati bočicu i uporno ponavljaju da se treba dojiti.., ali kad nekome zapne nisu baš od prevelike pomoći.


Potpisujem...to sam i htjela reći. Svugdje je obješeno onih 10 zapovjedi (by WHO), ali da nisam bila potpuno čista u glavi što se tiče dojenja (i svega ostalog) sigurno ne bih dojila ni dana. Shvatila sam kako je zapravo u Du rodilištu tek kad sam došla doma. Babice su mi bile za svaku pohvalu, ali poslije...to je za ne povjerovat, pomoći ni u čemu. 
A što se tiče muževa na porodu, za to bi vjerojatno trebala malo veća reorganizacija. Ja sam imala meštre koji su popravljali plafon (doduše prije izgona)  :Laughing:

----------


## ivarica

maja i ja smo u dbk sredinom kolovoza. mozda mozemo za pocetak organizirati Malu skolu dojenja.
ali trebamo vasu pomoc u nalazenju prostora, oglasavanju....

----------


## zrinka

eto cure
super prilika za dubrovnik  :Smile:

----------


## sis

> u dbk sredinom kolovoza.


Dobro za godišnji odmor, ali na žalost (ili na sreću) ne i za aktivnosti.

----------


## ivarica

> ivarica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  u dbk sredinom kolovoza.
> 
> 
> Dobro za godišnji odmor, ali na žalost (ili na sreću) ne i za aktivnosti.


mrzim kolovoz u dbk pa to ne bi nazvala dobrim za godisnji odmor, ali sila prilika.

ali zasto ne pokusati s MSD?
ja mogu srediti i oglasavanja, mama mi na poslu ima fax, poznajem neke novinarke od lanjske akcije u dbk (pregled sjedalica), neke poznaje moja mama
ja dolazim u dbk krajem srpnja pa cemo imati dovoljno vremena.
samo treba naci neki adekvatan prostor.
a trudnice u visokoj trudnoci (one koje su nasa interesna grupa za MSD) ionako su u vecini preko ljeta dolje.

----------


## tratincica

problem je sto moram u zagreb na tecaj npr...kad smo kod toga opet nisam platila clanarinu za ovu godinu   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  
danas cu!
htjela sam reci da sam tu ako sto krene napokon. Ivarice javi se kad dodes!!! A i voljela bi upoznat dubrovacke rode, gdje ste se skrile?????

----------


## minići

> Primjera radi, nedavno je jednom dubrovačkom ginekologu rodila žena a on kupuje adaptirano! Što da očekujemo od "običnih" žena? Postoji tečaj za trudnice nakon kojeg se ljekarna napuni trudnica koje za "svaki slučaj" kupuju bočice, varalice i čajiće.


 Slučajno znam da je dotičnom ginekologu žena rodila dvojke i da doji i daje dohranu a prvo dijete je dojila 15 mjeseci. Kad već ogovarate barem  se dobro informirajte.
Što se tiče tečaja, ako smo bile na istom, propagira se dojenje , pa prodaja u apotekama nema veze s istim. Ko je to na tečaju savjetovao da se kupuju bočice, čuče i slično????

----------


## katajina

Imaš pravo. Ogovaranje stvarno nije lijepo. Što se tiče ostalog srela sam trudnu poznanicu sa sterilizatorom koji je upravo kupila. Kaže po preporuci na tečaju.

----------


## minići

> Imaš pravo. Ogovaranje stvarno nije lijepo. Što se tiče ostalog srela sam trudnu poznanicu sa sterilizatorom koji je upravo kupila. Kaže po preporuci na tečaju.


Sterilizator služi i za steriliziranje izdajalica. Neke žene se izdajaju i daju djetetu izdojeno mlijeko. Osim toga, ako neko ne želi dojiti, uzalud mu svaki tečaj...

----------


## sis

Većina trudnica kupuje sterilizator jer će im možda trebati za izdajalicu?? 
Pa i izdajalicu se stigne kupiti ako zatreba. Ne želim komentirati tečaj na kojem nisam bila, ali mi se preporuka kupnje sterilizatora čini u najmanju ruku čudna.

----------


## minići

> Većina trudnica kupuje sterilizator jer će im možda trebati za izdajalicu?? 
> Pa i izdajalicu se stigne kupiti ako zatreba. Ne želim komentirati tečaj na kojem nisam bila, ali mi se preporuka kupnje sterilizatora čini u najmanju ruku čudna.


i meni se čini čudna, pogotovo što sam i sama bila na tečaju i niko nije ni spomenuo sterilizator. I ne vjerujem baš da većina trudnica kupuje sterilizator pogotovo zato što u našem velikom gradu i nema nego možda par komada u svim apotekama. Na tečaju se govori samo o dojenju i, koliko sam čula i od ostalih polaznica, niko ne savjetuje kupovanje čuča i sl. Možda je neka polaznica postavila pitanje o izdajanju i slično pa se govorilo i o sterilizatoru, ali to sigurno nije tema tečaja.

----------


## katajina

Čuj, možda me ta poznanica slagala, za svoju odluku okrivila tečaj. Opet je sve to rekla-kazala, a ne poznam ju dovoljno da znam istinu iako nije spominjala izdajalicu već bočice i to jednu staklenu za mlijeko i malu plastičnu za čaj. Za svaki slučaj. Trebao bi nam netko tko je upravo bio na tečaju da nam ispriča istinu. Ili da krenemo u špijuniranje tečaja  :Laughing:

----------


## sis

> Ili da krenemo u špijuniranje tečaja


Najprije moramo postat trudnice :D

----------


## minići

Valjda ima koja trudna rodica?!

----------

